
Moral Responsibilities - rayvega
http://devscape.blogspot.com/2010/01/moral-responsibilities.html
======
hga
A good rant about a very real problem, e.g. the reason I switched to Brother
and have switched my parents to them as well, but it should be noted that HP
stopped being a "moral" company a long time ago. They've been selling
computers and printers with insane bloatware drivers for many years now (at
least back to 2004).

One might also note a business model where ink cost $8,000/gallon or as some
headline noted, more than human blood. (OK, that's perhaps an acceptable trade
off, but it burns first time buyers nonetheless. About the only good thing
here is that HP has the ink jets integrated into their cartridges, so refills
are not terribly dangerous.)

And then we could get into the post H&P period where the company's treatment
of their employees has been quite nasty. Or the general decline of the quality
we used to get from the HP name (I'm still using my HP 28S calculator from the
late '80s). Etc. etc. etc. etc.

